# Rollfast Tandem



## jimg (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello Everyone! I picked this Rollfast Tandem up today and wanted to get it back in shape for my wife and I to do some riding. Wondering if someone could take a look and give me some general info on this bike. Someone has repainted the frame and fenders and you can see tiny bubble marks in the finish. I have read that messing with the original paint job devalues a bike but since it has already been done so in the past it would not be detrimental to give it a better look. I think most of the original parts are there but not sure if the grips and pedals are original. Any thoughts on this as well as date of manufacture would be greatly appreciated! I believe it could be from around 1964 as I saw a catalog online and the picture was very similiar to mine.

Other info: 
SE C150660 number located at rear axel mount
R573 number located underside of passenger bottom bracket

Jim&Beth


----------



## The New Guy (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Jim, I've seen a couple of similar bikes to this and I'd say early 60's is a good guess.  Provided you are just getting it into shape for riding, there is no reason not to repaint it, or adjust it more to your liking.  As far as I know there isn't a huge value here, or a big collectors market for bikes like this, and as you've said, it's already been repainted.  Can't really tell you about the gears or pedals but I suspect there is a spec sheet in the catalog you found it in.  So you can try to compare.

All the best,

Doc.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like a Schwinn fork.


----------



## jimg (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Doc and Adam.  Having a blast getting this bike into shape for the wife and I to ride! Seems to be perfect for the beginner to wrench on!  Yes Doc, the Schwinn and Rollfast forks look quite similar.....Jim


----------

